# Looking for a Relabeling Company!!(or commercial stitcher)



## Est'd 1978 (Sep 20, 2005)

I am looking for a relabeling company to take out tags for me.(I dont want them to put my tags in...I just want the old tags completely out!) I am in Maryland and would prefer something close to here. I found a few in Cali, Nh, and Denver. If anyone knows of something closer to me I would GREATLY appreciate it!! 

Thanks

Established Clothing Co


----------



## Tarzan (Oct 7, 2005)

Est'd 1978 said:


> I am looking for a relabeling company to take out tags for me.(I dont want them to put my tags in...I just want the old tags completely out!) I am in Maryland


 

If you want to just take the labels out use a razor blade and cut slowly close to the trim.


[edit: removed advertising]


----------



## BG Concepts (Aug 25, 2005)

Yea, if you really want it cheap, just cut the tags out with a razor blade or scissors, just don't cut too close or you might cut the seam. 

[edit: removed advertising]


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

You may want to check your local phonebook for screen printers and give them a call to see if they offer the service your looking for. 

If you're looking for local stuff, sometimes the phonebook is a good start


----------



## monkeylantern (Oct 16, 2005)

If you don't want them to put labels back in, you're really throwing money away to just pay them to remove the labels (it could add 10 cents to $1 a shirt, depending on the company....often the same as they charge for putting labels in too).

I'd recommend a few option, depending on the brand you use. 

1) Most can be razored out as suggested above. However, don't slice the actual label, slice the 5 or 6 threads between the label folds (the little tuft of label on many shirts is a little tacky in my opinion, even though some major high street retailers do it). Then sew the new label, or just the gap if you have none, and all is done. You could get a Uni student on a fashion course to do about 100 shirts an hour this way, easily (if you can't use a sewing machine). It will look 100% original with the right thread and a basically qualified seamstress.

2) Use a machine with an unpicking ability. Same Uni option as about. We do this...luckily I have a housemate who is a qualified dress maker. She can replace 150 labels an hour for a cup of coffee and cooking her dinner.


----------



## Capricho (Jan 4, 2008)

I am in Denver and I can not find a place to completly remove the tags from the shirts, I went to imprints wholesale and they will only do thier own shirts. Any suggestions?


----------

